# My Protest Expierence G20 Toronto Ontario Canada (2010)



## DirtBall (Oct 23, 2013)

*Names have been protected for Identity Purpose*

It was a scary protest...me and a couple friends were in the black bloc that day which is a bunch of anarchists with blinds covering our faces the air smelt dirty and the visability was foggy as we woke up at 5:30 am me my friend melissa and Shonagh all marched down where all the rest of the anarchists were we grabbed our flags and our baseball bats and we started marching as we approached a wall of Toronto Riot Police Squad we all sat down cross legged with one hand up showing the peace sign and the other hand with our flags held high yelling on top of our lungs peace is silenced peace for change peace and unity we all unite. As im sitting there screaming on top of my lungs I see an undercover officer smash a banks window open (he was acting as an anarchist) hell starts breaking loose the riot cops start hitting us anarchists with there riot Shields and Billy clubs severly injuring two of our closest members. We still scream our chants at them and one by one we start getting up fighting for our lives for our freedom we were promised by our queen and government we start heading towards downtown destroying everything in sight banks large corporations and small businesses I find a hammer and I smash through a cop car window and set it a blaze with a moltov cocktail from there me and melissa have lost Shonagh amongst the chaos and we start walking to somewhere we find safe in a alley way. For that point on I felt sick and dizzy and this van pulls up with people in black who I thought were fellow friends I was wrong I was black bagged by the man and so was melissa we were driven to a secluded area shackled at our feet hands and neck and beaten by a police officer asking after every punch we both took who started this?....we remained silent spat out the blood flowing into our mouths and remained silent they kept hitting us for something that felt like 3 hours but it was 30 minutes in all reality. We were released and let go. Both of us knowing who started it it was the man. Brusied up faces bloddied lips and a hell of a memory of the day that neither of us could forget. Three months afterwards melissa was arrested and served three months in jail and is now charged with conspiracy and her parents house is her bail..i on the other hand got a slap on the wrist but melissa remains under house arrest. She msg's me once a month to let me know how she's doing but other then that we have a no contact order cause the Toronto police think we can take over the province...


----------



## Erable (Nov 24, 2013)

Man I had a friend who was there, he said pretty much the same. This was a long time ago, and I kind of thought he was crazy to be honest, but hearing it told the same by someone else entirely has changed my view on it.
I guess the real question this leaves me with is "why would they try and spark the riot?" 
Just to beat down and subdue the crowd, or what?
This is all just too fucked up...


----------

